# Phrase length



## GothicBard (Jan 8, 2008)

After about how long do you usually trim your phrases? At the moment, I'm looking for hymn/4-part information, but I'm looking to put together some opera-like vocal material and other instrumental parts soon, so I wouldn't mind hearing about that, too.

See, my problem is that I started out as a metal guitarist, and we aren't all that familiar with the terms slow, pause, or breath. Everything I started out learning was pretty much non-stop notes, so I'm kind of struggling with keeping my vocal parts nice and neat.


----------

